# Warren Salt Spreader



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me about warren spreaders? I saw this last weekend and decided to pick it up, not sure if I am going to use it or sell it.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone out there?


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Is it a hydro unit? I don't know anything about them just asking a question. Looks like it would last you a lot of years if properly maintained.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly I don't know much about it, I think it is a AC-1410-SS. I haven't had anytime to look at it yet.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's some info for ya.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Warren+Salt+Spreader

:salute:

...


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

White Gardens;1362143 said:


> Here's some info for ya.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Warren+Salt+Spreader
> 
> ...


hahahahaha thats funny :laughing:


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

that is pretty funny!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

unhcp;1362628 said:


> that is pretty funny!


Perfect Situation To Use It! Unfortunately it was at your expense. :laughing:


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

So how did the spreader work out. I have the opertunity to buy one cheap as well.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I sold it, the spreader itself was in good shape but the motor was shot.


----------

